# Doppler, Franz: Fantasie Pastorale (without piano accompaniment)



## MarianoP (Mar 2, 2016)

This is just a first recording I want to share so you guys give me advice/ tell me if you like it/suggestions/criticize some passages/mistakes, and so I can get better... I know I didn't make it totally perfect, but I'm very pleased about the result. I need help on the harmonics parts too, well. I will be now using this forum (and this account) constantly, since I had a first approximation some months ago. My best wishes! 

Link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mariano-perdomo%2Ffantasie-pastorale-hongroise


----------

